# Vermeer 6640 Rancher Round Baler VS Vermeer 604N



## JustinSOTEX (Jun 13, 2015)

I asked this question in the Economy Baler thread, but figured i'd get more info this way. Is there any real big difference between the two ? I looked at both and didn't see any big differences between the two of them. Besides the 6640 being a little cheeper cost wise. Correct me if i'm wrong, but the 604N is a 4X6 an the 6640 is a 4X5.6 is the only real difference i can find. The 6640 doesn't show a range between the diameter of the bale like the 604N and other balers do why is that ? Also do y'all think the 6640 Rancher is a pretty good baler ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

I'm no expert, but imo the 604N is the commercial model and the 6640 the economy model. Depends on what you're planning on doing with the baler I guess. I personally wouldn't consider buying a 6640 for what we do. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know about as much as you do about them. One thing I would do if the dealer has both is start measuring shafts and bearings on both of them. See what if any the differences is. If things are basically the same than the rancher would be the stronger baler(bearings same size but smaller bale) Is there a difference in the monitors for the balers?


----------



## JustinSOTEX (Jun 13, 2015)

traden86 said:


> I'm no expert, but imo the 604N is the commercial model and the 6640 the economy model. Depends on what you're planning on doing with the baler I guess. I personally wouldn't consider buying a 6640 for what we do. Just my 2 cents.





hog987 said:


> I know about as much as you do about them. One thing I would do if the dealer has both is start measuring shafts and bearings on both of them. See what if any the differences is. If things are basically the same than the rancher would be the stronger baler(bearings same size but smaller bale) Is there a difference in the monitors for the balers?


Thanks for the info guys, i'm new with learning one baler from the other. So i really appreciate the info, good advice hog987 either baler will come with the Bale Expert monitor. The 604N does have a little dent in the back of it so the price might be a little negotiable.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The 604N is a commercial baler. Personally I would take the 604N model over any round baler on the market.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

If you can, get the commercial baler. My two cents!!!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just looking at the Vermeer website the belts bearings chains rolls are all the same size. Real only difference is the pickup plus a bit bigger bale. So than why is the commercial one better? Just because they say so? Having the wider pickup over gathering wheels would be a bit better. But what makes the rest of the baler better when all the parts under stress are the same?


----------



## JustinSOTEX (Jun 13, 2015)

hog987 said:


> Just looking at the Vermeer website the belts bearings chains rolls are all the same size. Real only difference is the pickup plus a bit bigger bale. So than why is the commercial one better? Just because they say so? Having the wider pickup over gathering wheels would be a bit better. But what makes the rest of the baler better when all the parts under stress are the same?


Good point Hog, that's kinda what I was wondering also. Thanks again guys.


----------



## JustinSOTEX (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's a couple of pictures of both of the balers for comparison.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The N has 50, 60, and 80 chain size. The 80 will be in the main drive. What is not mentioned for comparison is sprocket size. The commercial balers normally have smaller sprockets on the 80 chain, allowing the baler to work faster.

notice the horsepower requirements between the two balers.

The 6640 has a minimum of 50 hp and recommends 70.

The N requires 70 and recommends 90.

The bale size difference is not enough to have that large of difference in horsepower. The greater HP requirement most likely has to do with a faster baler needing more mules.

When I was comparing Vermeer balers I was told the M, now N, was 20% faster than the non commercial balers.

Since both balers we are comparing have a 5 bar pick up and the specs I want to compare, sprocket size and bearing size are not listed on Vermeer's site it is hard to say the exact differences.


----------

